# Leica Announces the Leica X-U Rugged Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

```
<strong>Wetzlar, 20 January 2016.</strong> Leica Camera AG expands its range of cameras with the first ruggedised model conceived especially for outdoor use – the Leica X-U. With a fast Leica Summilux 23 mm f/1.7 ASPH. lens (equivalent to 35 millimetres in 35-mm format) with an underwater protection filter and large APS-C format CMOS sensor, the latest, fully-waterproofed member of the Leica X family guarantees pictures with exceptional brightness and clarity under even the harshest conditions. It even enables breathtaking underwater moments to be captured in perfect detail at depths of up to 15 metres. Extreme ruggedness and easy handling make the shock-resistant, winterised, dust-sealed, and shatter proof Leica X-U the ideal companion for every outdoor tour or expedition – for action and underwater adventures, for travel, architecture and landscape photography or videos in full HD quality.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24391 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_front.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_front-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica_X-U_front" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_front-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_front-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_back.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_back-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica_X-U_back" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_back-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_back-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_top.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_top-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica_X-U_top" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_top-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_top-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_sleeve.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_sleeve-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica_X-U_sleeve" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_sleeve-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_sleeve-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_Outdoor-wrist-strap.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_Outdoor-wrist-strap-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica_X-U_Outdoor-wrist-strap" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_Outdoor-wrist-strap-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_Outdoor-wrist-strap-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_floating-strap.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_floating-strap-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica_X-U_floating-strap" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_floating-strap-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica_X-U_floating-strap-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_wasser.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_wasser-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-X-U_wasser" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_wasser-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_wasser-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_sand.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_sand-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="Leica-X-U_sand" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_sand-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Leica-X-U_sand-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>Optimum picture quality with the Leica X-U is guaranteed by the familiar, cutting-edge technology of the cameras of the Leica X family. In combination with the professional APS-C format CMOS sensor with over 16.5 megapixels (effective 16.2 MP), its Leica Summilux 23 mm f/1.7 ASPH. premium lens ensures natural colour reproduction and maximum detail resolution, even at its closest focusing distance of 20 centimetres. Its fast maximum aperture of f/1.7 also offers the freedom to explore the particularly fascinating creative possibilities of selective focusing. Thanks to its reliable resistance to stray light and flare, the Leica X-U is also the first choice for all indoor and outdoor lighting conditions – at any time of day or night and in any situation.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The stylish and minimized design of the Leica X-U – made in Germany – is the work of Audi Design. The camera is not only an absolute eye-catcher, it also ensures concentration only on things that really count: easy and intuitive handling and ultimate precision. With a top plate made from premium aluminium and high-grip TPE armouring, the body guarantees not only an exceptional haptic experience and impressive durability, but also water resistance to a depth of up to 15 metres. With control dials in anodised aluminium and an integrated flash above the lens, the Leica X-U is a perfect example of exceptional quality and attention to details. Its non-slip body, an especially hardened protective cover for the monitor screen, and a failsafe double locking system for the battery compartment and memory card slot ensure that photographers can concentrate fully on their subject with no worries at all.</p>
<p>The minimized and intuitive handling concept of the Leica X-U provides the most important tools for the essence of creative freedom – intensely focused and without superfluous extras. Thanks to its easy-to-use, Leica-typical dial controls, aperture and shutter speed can be set individually in seconds for every picture. The practical underwater snapshot button makes it ready for capturing the wonders of the underwater world at the press of a button – without having to search through a menu. Thanks to a wide range of practical automatic functions and a high-resolution, 3-inch monitor screen, it takes only seconds to find precisely the settings needed to avoid missing the decisive moment.</p>
<p>As a single photo is sometimes not enough to capture the dynamic character of a scene in the most moving moments of life, the full HD video function of the Leica X-U makes it easy to capture moving pictures in cinema quality and preserve the moving moments of journeys and adventures for eternity. The camera records video in a choice of 1920 x 1080 or 1280 x 720 pixel resolution at 30 full frames per second in MP4 video format. No matter whether recordings are intended for professional movie productions or as home movies to share with friends, the Leica X-U always delivers high-quality results that perfectly capture the mood.</p>
<p><strong>The Leica X-U (Typ 113) is on sale now: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1219331-REG/leica_18435_x_u_typ_113_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ILCXU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## d (Jan 20, 2016)

Would be a half-decent looking camera if it weren't for that Quasimodo-esque flash hump on the lens.

d.


----------

